# TheLancasterKicksAss Needs a New Member Ranking



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Lanc is quickly about to eclipse 20,000 posts! Currently he is listed as a SENIOR MEMBER like many others with MUCH less time dedicated to this forum.

I am asking two questions for your consideration:

1) Shouldn't the Admins/Mods give Lanc some formal recognition for such a dubious achievement? [I use the term dubious, since it is very difficult to linearly equate Lanc's posts with commensurate quality contributions]  Perhaps he needs a new status line other than SENIOR MEMBER above his avatar.

thus;

2) I ask the forum members to submit their suggestions for this proposed moniker and perhaps the admins/mods will recognize Lanc's milestone.

I'll start. I like using the term MEMBER to describe Lanc. Seems to fit. So maybe EXCEPTIONAL MEMBER? EXCEPTIONALLY LONG MEMBER? BIG MEMBER? Or maybe BIGGEST MEMBER? 

So Forum participants, please post your ideas here for all to see. We can only hope that our formal recognition will be bestowed upon our most esteemed collegue, TheLancasterKicksAss.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2007)

You would think so. I talked to Eric about this before (all members with over 2500 posts would get a custom user title. I'm not sure how far it got though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

hehe, matt i'm touched! but asking people like adler and les for names for me can never end well  this is very good of you, "The Big Dawg" would suffice  or at the very least unfilter the @ss part of my name  i just feel the postings needed for senior membership status needed to be upped, 5,000 or so, i just think that the senior status of some members needs to be made more clear to new guys, i'll be interested to see what others have to say about this though- thanks again matt!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> hehe, matt i'm touched! but asking people like adler and les for names for me can never end well



Yeessssss.... 

I always have your best interests at heart, Lanc.

No problem biggest MEMBER.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 26, 2007)

Its the quality of the posts (for everyone) that should count.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

It's the internet. They are posts. Don't take yourself too seriously. 

Someday, Syscom, you too could be the BIGGEST MEMBER.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

oh i dunno, i like having the... i mean being the biggest member


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Not "having" my little farmer friend. You "ARE". 

[slowly he turns...]


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 26, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> ....the BIGGEST MEMBER.



Ive been told by a few member of the female sex that I do have the biggest member!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

we've already had a penis joke in this thread tonight


----------



## Erich (Jan 26, 2007)

ah does this thread need to be cleansed gentlemen ? ?

nobody but mods are getting special privi's at the moment; that may change ......... in 2110


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I'll start. I like using the term MEMBER to describe Lanc. Seems to fit. So maybe EXCEPTIONAL MEMBER? EXCEPTIONALLY LONG MEMBER? BIG MEMBER? Or maybe BIGGEST MEMBER?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

You like, Adler?


----------



## Erich (Jan 26, 2007)

smallest member ..............


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Baahhhhaahhhhhhaaahhhh...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

How about;

THE MEMBERS HEAD


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 26, 2007)

I think that we should put a little green wand under the Lancs name, making the very mostest special member...


----------



## Erich (Jan 26, 2007)

ah how tute


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

How about flowers and rainbow flags all around his name letting them know he is the fruity one on the forum. Wait everyone gets that idea anyhow after seeing that gay ass pic of his.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 26, 2007)

And Im sure he regrets posting that pic for the rest of his days, cause I certainly know I will....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

I dont know, I think that was his coming out pic. Hes proud...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Glasses. Sir Elton's "star" glasses. Inside each eye's star frame the names

BIGGEST

and

MEMBER


----------



## Erich (Jan 26, 2007)

forum boob ? nah that is a bit harsh .... sounds sexist


----------



## Chief (Jan 26, 2007)

How bout "procrastinator"?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 27, 2007)

i don't know. we should do something special for our "special" friend. maybe something about his sheep shagging antics i have been hearing about?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

na i don't mind it i don't really care what you guys say about me i mean the sheep comments are worse than comments about the picture, i know i'm not like that really even if you don't and it serves as a reminder of a pretty good day so it's not a problem... i would prefer to be called the Longest Member though


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2007)

In ur dreams O Master of the Ewes...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

don't you dare make that my name


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

I like that one. He who dances with sheep's name should be "Master Of Ewes".


----------



## Erich (Jan 27, 2007)

AGREED then ........ "Master of Ewes" it is ........ bahhhhh 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2007)

Master of ewes...ROFL!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey Eric see if you can go in there and actually change it to Master Of Ewes. It wont let me for somereason. I guess only you and Horse have those abilities.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2007)

Hehe, the Minister strikes again!!!! I could not change it either Chris.... We as Mods can modify everything except User Profiles... See if u can grant the Mods access to that would u Eric???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

I dont need access to that. But if Eric could change that, it would be great.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2007)

Hmmmm....now let's see....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2007)

LMFAO... Lanc u are now the Official Mater, I mean Master of Ewes.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

How about SHEEP WHISPERER?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

very funny now change it back


----------



## Erich (Jan 27, 2007)

sorry kid you have been ordained and it will stay .............

thus it has been spoken 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

For I have completed my geas. Now I must bid you all in the thread farewell. I will be boarding the ship for the east with a knowledge that my work is complete.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

how do you sleep at night


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

Often...alone.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2007)

One man is never truly alone Matt...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2007)

Master of Ewes is great for lanc


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2007)

Thank u, Thank u, Thank u... 

I take all the credit for that one, and am extremely humbled by the mass approval of such fine intelligent gentlemen...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

[Incoming message from Elven ships heading east]

{Source: Law Firm of Nogrod, Oakenshield, and Gimli}

{To: LesOfPrimus}

{WTF, over!? My clients revelry with the Elves has been rudely interrupted by news that you are claiming credit for the renaming of Mr. TheLancansterKicksAss. While we are willing to share naming rights, I hereby inform you that Dwarven legal counsel has been contacted to make clear that the impetus of this thread is the sole rights of Mr. Matt308. Yes him, that handsome gentlemen. }

{Any further "stealing of thunder" must be prior approved and consented to, by source law firm or the express rights of Mr. Matt308. Failure to comply will likely result in Mr. Matt308 returning from his eastern sojourn with the Elves and further castigating Mr. TheLancasterKicksAss.}

{Best Regards, Law Firm of NOG}


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Where the hell do you come up with this **** man?!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2007)

Someone sounds like his britches are getting alittle large...

And for the record Matthew, I am the second coming of the Lord Morgoth, Darkened Valar of the Northlands...

The only thunder heard round here is the thunder that my Lord allows me to permit...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2007)

I started up the Lord of the Ring banter in a previous thread, and Matts rather witty move to claim some of MY thunder....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

Waaahhh. I too once owned the Middle Earth Dictionary you geek. 

I am quite capable of carrying on this conversation is Wood Elvish if you wish, Mr. Les.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

And for those who don't know...there actually WAS a Middle Earth Dictionary that was published in the 70s by the Tolkien glitteratti.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

Errallu Tengwestie u Les


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

While I like Lord of the Rings and all you are a nerd Matt!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

{Cmon. It's my friggin thread}


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

None here have even begun to tap the depths of my nerddom. Well except for maybe, CC on some occasions.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Nerd...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh well...


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 27, 2007)

haha


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 28, 2007)

don't worry matt, i'm sure your're not alone.


----------



## Chief (Jan 28, 2007)

Honestly, though in Lanc's defense he hasn't passed the 20K post point yet.
Also honestly, though I still think he earned the name.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes, we all think he has earned that name . I can't wait until I get 20,000.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

You wont get a speical name at 20K. Only Lanc does...

You two have to worry about getting out of Newbie Status first.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

so do you in my eyes 

and as humbeling as having my own special name is, i beg of you to reconsidder "The Longest Member"


----------



## Chief (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't know how tall are you?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

6ft 1 ish.........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

Chief said:


> I don't know how tall are you?



That is not why he wants to be called the longest member. Think about it...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

...and the sad part is Lanc answered.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

True, True...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

THE LONGEST MEMBER is 6'1".  Assuming that 1/8th is Lanc's noggin', he must be a 9" ****head.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 30, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You wont get a speical name at 20K. Only Lanc does...
> 
> You two have to worry about getting out of Newbie Status first.



Oh well. I guess it was worth a shot. How many posts do chief and I have to get before we get out of 'newbie status' adler?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2007)

A thousand pretty much gets u outta the noob catagory...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

And you cant act like a noob either.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

God you guys are brutal.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

You know you enjoy it...


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 30, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> A thousand pretty much gets u outta the noob catagory...



LMAO

Very good thread. I am late looking at it I see. Oh well. 

Poor little Lanc.

Good ones to Matt and Dan, for several good one liners.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

And Lanc secretly loves his new title as well.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

No, no, no. I'm not stealing any more thunder from Lord Morgoth... er... Mordor...Mongloid... or whatever he calls himself. I now have seen the widom of my ways and concede that Les is smarter, funnier, and much more well versed in whoopass. I now know my place. I am not worthy.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 30, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> No, no, no. I'm not stealing any more thunder from Lord Morgoth... er... Mordor...Mongloid... or whatever he calls himself. I now have seen the widom of my ways and concede that Les is smarter, funnier, and much more well versed in whoopass. I now know my place. I am not worthy.



LMFAO

I don't know Dan, I think that was pretty good. Maybe a touch condescending to boot, very nice.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

Cmon, Hunter. You are just trying to incite him. Everyone knows not to pick on me. That would be like kicking the kid in the wheelchair.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 30, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Cmon, Hunter. You are just trying to incite him. Everyone knows not to pick on me. That would be like kicking the kid in the wheelchair.



Oh come on now, I was just having fun with you. I was not really trying to incite Dan, just trying to get a funny come back at you.

Dan knows you, I know you, you know me, Dan knows me.......I would not do that.  

Like I have said before you are a funny guy, so is Dan. I was just looking for some funny banter back and forth. Nothing negitive.

I would put you at perhaps, top 2 forsure or top 3 funniest people on this forum. Dan would also be top 2 or 3 forsure.

Perhaps a thread idea there? Funniest people on forum? I like it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

A pic of Lanc as a young boy.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

Adler gets my vote.

And beware the wrath of He Who's Name We Dare Not Speak.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Alright Frodo..


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

I would never be that gay little hobbit monkey. Samwise Gamgee perhaps.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2007)

If u guys find someone funnier and wittier than me on here, Ill eat Matt's underroos, and then pummel u all with my size 15 shoe......

And if u think Adler is funnier than me, u gotta get ur vision checked...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2007)

And if u read the books, Samwise was a little fluffer who told Frodo several times that he loved him....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh yeah, pick your hobbit Lord Mongloid. And you can't say I pick none. At least Sam had some brains, brawn, and cahones. Can't say that for the other hobbits. Oh and his little midget wife was hot!

Here's a pic of my underoos to get you salivating...


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 30, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> If u guys find someone funnier and wittier than me on here, Ill eat Matt's underroos, and then pummel u all with my size 15 shoe......
> 
> And if u think Adler is funnier than me, u gotta get ur vision checked...



Ok that was a good one I laughed out loud over that one.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 30, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Oh yeah, pick your hobbit Lord Mongloid. And you can't say I pick none. At least Sam had some brains, brawn, and cahones. Can't say that for the other hobbits. Oh and his little midget wife was hot!
> 
> Here's a pic of my underoos to get you salivating...



Not bad Matt but I have seen that posted here before (i think by Dan) so that does not gain you as many points on the funny meter.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2007)

If ur gonna pick a hobbit Matt, atleast go with Meriadoc Brandywine (Merry), as he was the one who penetrated the King Ringwraiths' leg with his Westernese dagger, distracting him so Eowyn, Shieldmaiden of Rohan, could decapitate him...

U wanna talk about balls??? How about stabbing something thats already dead, 10 feet tall, and carries a mace that weighs as much as a schoolbus...

And just to set ur lack of LOR trivia is the right direction, the Valar (God) Morgoth was banished into the Void, where he will remain for eternity... Sauron is/was the servant of Morgoth, his Lieutenant.... I am the second coming of Morgoths' Malice....

Mock me again and u shall feel the wrath of a Darkness that will change ur soul forever...

And for the fuc*ing record, hobbits are not midgits or dwarves, but a specific race of peoples of Middle Earth, related to the Stoors....


----------



## Erich (Jan 30, 2007)

stick with Lanc s name as it should stick. Behold !

as for hobbit likes, the little turd shovelers they could make anything grow ......


----------



## plan_D (Jan 30, 2007)

You lot are frickin' weird... and Matt, you're a nerd.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2007)

LMAO... I happen to have read the whole series of books several times, as well as the Simarillion....

Theres alot of lonely nights cruising the Seven Seas...

But Im not even in the same catagory of nerddom as Matt is... He's fuc*in royalty man...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

Ahh yes. Even the second coming of Mongoloid's Malice recognizes royalty when he sees it.

I too have read the Silmarrilion. Reads like a crappy version of the Bible with an endless list of obscure names I concede that only the likes of you, sir, would remember. And I have also read Twice Told Tales which includes the greatest of all Tolkien anti-heroes, Beorn, the shapeshifter and Master of Werebears. A man only briefly mentioned in LOTR. And in another, Tom Bombadil the happy-go-lucky bad***, who would make Gandalf the White appear to be a cross-dresser who fancies himself a cocksman with Wee-Willy Syndrome.

So please sir. As an Eldar who wields Anduril, your malice only fuels my resolve.

Alright...back to present. Where's my Prozac?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> Not bad Matt but I have seen that posted here before (i think by Dan) so that does not gain you as many points on the funny meter.



Apologies I am failing the test. 

Hard to compete with a man who reckons himself as the second coming and holds the forum delete button.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 30, 2007)

Once again, Matt, you're a nerd.  And I don't think Dan considers himself sloppy seconds.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

More grousing from the peanut gallery. I think you read my post wrong. I'll refrain from further attempts to entertain you. Don't you have Udet to pick on?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2007)

HA!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 31, 2007)

ROFL


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 31, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> More grousing from the peanut gallery. I think you read my post wrong. I'll refrain from further attempts to entertain you. Don't you have Udet to pick on?



That was a good one Matt. Not sure how entertaining Udet would find it.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 31, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Apologies I am failing the test.
> 
> Hard to compete with a man who reckons himself as the second coming and holds the forum delete button.



Very very true....but it he never needs to use that power does that make him even greater?


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 31, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> If ur gonna pick a hobbit Matt, atleast go with Meriadoc Brandywine (Merry), as he was the one who penetrated the King Ringwraiths' leg with his Westernese dagger, distracting him so Eowyn, Shieldmaiden of Rohan, could decapitate him...
> 
> U wanna talk about balls??? How about stabbing something thats already dead, 10 feet tall, and carries a mace that weighs as much as a schoolbus...
> 
> ...



Then from Matt :

Ahh yes. Even the second coming of Mongoloid's Malice recognizes royalty when he sees it.

I too have read the Silmarrilion. Reads like a crappy version of the Bible with an endless list of obscure names I concede that only the likes of you, sir, would remember. And I have also read Twice Told Tales which includes the greatest of all Tolkien anti-heroes, Beorn, the shapeshifter and Master of Werebears. A man only briefly mentioned in LOTR. And in another, Tom Bombadil the happy-go-lucky bad***, who would make Gandalf the White appear to be a cross-dresser who fancies himself a cocksman with Wee-Willy Syndrome.

So please sir. As an Eldar who wields Anduril, your malice only fuels my resolve.


Sorry guys you both know way more about Lord of the Rings and the world....what ever its called, then most 100lbs, 13old boys that don't even like girls. Damn you guys are nuts....bordering both on geekdom. But I now know never and I mean ever argue with either of you about Lord of the Rings!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 31, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> And if u think Adler is funnier than me, u gotta get ur vision checked...





What can I tell you. Its that German blood in me...


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 31, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What can I tell you. Its that German blood in me...



LOL


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2007)

So where were we. I thought we were trading slights about Lanc. Who wants to go first?


----------



## Erich (Jan 31, 2007)

ok first on the list..........screw the lord of the wing-dings

ewe man ariseth and is near ! yeah stick with that


----------



## Chief (Jan 31, 2007)

I need a to get a girlfrind. Lanc you think you can hook me up with a wool sweeter?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

> ...and the sad part is Lanc answered.



with the God's honest truth.... oooooohhhhhh yeaaaahhhhh 8)

and face up to it you middle aged freaks- you know too much about this and are all nerds


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 31, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> with the God's honest truth.... oooooohhhhhh yeaaaahhhhh 8)
> 
> and face up to it you middle aged freaks- you know too much about this and are all nerds



We might be middle aged freaks but we have had more puzzy (and I am talking about human puzzy, not sheep puzzy like you) in our lives then you have had pimples.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

and i'll wager you got none of it by talking about hobbits


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 31, 2007)

Atleast we get some....


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 31, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> and i'll wager you got none of it by talking about hobbits



Check it out, I never talked about them. I just laughed about the subject.

Besides I am sure there must be some LOTR hottie out there some place, even if I was interested in LOTR. As long as she does not have hairy feet, I like bald. Bald is best. Yum Yum


----------



## plan_D (Jan 31, 2007)

You're all frickin' weird. And Matt, you're a nerd. 

Hmm, I'm sure I've had to say that before. And while I do amuse myself by picking on Udet - I've not seen any of his posts that are so obviously bursting at the seams with knowledge only he knows - so you had to get it for a second, Matt.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, hi Lanc.


----------



## Erich (Jan 31, 2007)

nerds now ? hobbits with sheep balz ? man this thing has taken several different directions ............. YEAH keep it up......... or maybe down ........ ♀


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 2, 2007)

And what was up with Lanc's "Ooooooooh Yeeeaaaaahhh" above. Creepy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

you know it's true 8) that or that's only a British thing


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2007)

It is a Cornish thing....


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 3, 2007)

Or just cornY. Certainly not an American Thing, "I'm Matt. I'm 6'1". Oooooohhh Yeeeaaaah!"

Nope. Definitely not American.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

Its gay whatever it is.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 3, 2007)

Cornishexual.  It's homosexual. But with panache.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Erich (Feb 3, 2007)

Matt that definatley sounds like it has to do with sheep ... . . ........ yikes


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 3, 2007)

Erich, perhaps you are slightly confused between the terms "panache", meaning dash or flamboyance in manner or style, versus "panasheep".

Many folks experience this confusion that has been created amongst us normal heterosexuals when our lives are interrupted by sheep loving folk.

"Panasheep" is the term you are likely thinking of and is defined as the dashing sexuality for Ovis Aries, flamboyance for all things sheep (Ovis Aries) related and desiring coitus non-interuptus with said sheep (Reference: see also Lanc).

Hope this helps.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

i bet you're so pleased you started this thread aren't you matt


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2007)

Well there has to be a thread where you are put back into place. Knock some those thoughts of superiority down.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 4, 2007)

I think what we should do is reset Lancs post counter once he hit the 20k plateau...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 4, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i bet you're so pleased you started this thread aren't you matt



You could say that I tend to feel like the cat who swallowed the canary.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 4, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> I think what we should do is reset Lancs post counter once he hit the 20k plateau...



19,999


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

nearly there!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 4, 2007)

So today's the day...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2007)

Pfft I passed that landmark ages ago, Twice infact, after 2000 of my posts went missing


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 4, 2007)

What's the difference between The Rolling Stones and the Cornish sheep herder?

The Rolling Stones say, "Hey you, get off of my cloud".
The Cornish sheep herder says, "Hey, McCloud, get off of my ewe."


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 5, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> I think what we should do is reset Lancs post counter once he hit the 20k plateau...



I like that idea.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> What's the difference between The Rolling Stones and the Cornish sheep herder?
> 
> The Rolling Stones say, "Hey you, get off of my cloud".
> The Cornish sheep herder says, "Hey, McCloud, get off of my ewe."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2007)

I was searching You Tube so that I could watch the Super Bowl Commercials again and they have the commercials going all the way back to 1984. Was a great walk down memorie lane, anyhow I thought instantly of Lanc when I came back upon this one.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2KjEq-0SKI_


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 5, 2007)

That was funny that sheep was shaking its money maker just for Lanc!!!!

If I could talk sheep, I bet it was saying to Lanc, "come get some big boy"!!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 6, 2007)

.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Erich (Mar 6, 2007)

he's underneath the blue bumper car that is giving off gas with osama yama damma rama at the helm. not the cheezy card board figure shown


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2007)

...but the real question is WHERE IS LANC? Anyone seen him in other forums? Surely he's not gone cold turkey.


----------



## Erich (Mar 7, 2007)

Matt he's driving the blue bumper car with that funny looking terror guy. I think he is getting free driving minutes and won't get off, probably some sort of breaking record for the guiness book of records


----------

